# What Does Love Mean?



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is from Ioana. I asked her to post it, but she couldn't do that this evening, so here are some real love stories!

A group of professional people posed this question to a group of 4 to 8
year olds. "What does love mean?" the answers they got were broader and
deeper than anyone could have imagined. See what you think?

When my grandma got arthritis, she couldn't bend over and paint her toe
nails anymore. So my grandpa does it for her now all the time, even when his
hands got arthritis too. That's love.--Rebecca- age 8

When someone loves you, the way they say your name is different. You just
know that your name is safe in their mouths.--Billy- age 4

Love is when a girl puts on perfume and a boy puts on shaving Cologne and
they go out and smell each other.--Kari- age 5

Love is when you go out to eat and give somebody most of your French Fries
without making them give you any of theirs.--Chrissy- age 6

Love is what makes you smile when you're tired.--Terri- age 4

Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip before
giving it to him, to make sure the taste is OK.--Danny- age 7

Love is when you kiss all the time. Then when you get tired of kissing, you
still want to be together and you talk more. My mommy and daddy are like
that. They look gross when they kiss.--Emily- age 8

Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas if you stop opening
presents and listen.--Bobby- age 7 (wow!)

If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend who you
hate.--Nikka- age 6

Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it
everyday.--Noelle- age 7

Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still friends
even after they know each other so well.--Tommy- age 6

During my piano recital, I was on stage and I was scared. I looked at all
the people watching me, and saw my daddy waving and smiling He was the only
one doing that. I wasn't scared anymore.--Cindy- age 8

My mommy loves me more than anybody. You don't see anyone else kissing me to
sleep at night.--Clare- age 6

Love is when mommy gives daddy the best piece of chicken.--Elaine- age 5

Love is when mommy sees daddy smelly and sweaty and still says he is
handsomer than Robert Redford.--Chris- age 7

Love is when your puppy licks your face even after you left him alone all
day.--Mary Ann- age 4

When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down and little stars come
out of you.--Karen- age 7

Love is when mommy sees daddy on the toilet and doesn't think it's
gross.--Mark- age 6

You really shouldn't say "I LOVE YOU" unless you mean it. But if you mean
it, you should say it a lot. People forget.--Jessica- age 8

And the winner was a 4-year-old child whose next-door neighbor was an
elderly man who had just lost his wife. When the child saw the man cry, the
little boy went over into the man's yard and climbed on top of the man's lap
and just sat there. When the boy's mother asked him what he'd said to the
neighbor, the little boy said, "Nothing, I just helped him cry."


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

There is certainly nothing I could add in commentary to match the insight of children. All I can do is express my gratitude to you, Jeanie and Ioana, for recognizing it's value enough to share it with us. Thank you.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*What does love mean?*

Aren't they all wonderful?
Many thanks for posting that.

seashell


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I loved reading that. Thank you both for sharing that with us, it was beautiful. :)


----------

